# Tax return



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just filled out my tax return, I don't do any additional work out of my employed work anymore, so I answered no to pretty much everything on the form.

At one point it mentioned underpaid tax of £181.60. It is the exact figure I paid for 2007-2008. Asked for my bank account details to pay it back to me.

Then later on in the form said that I had to pay £181.60 for last years tax.

Then once I completed the form and submitted, on the dashboard it clearly states "You have *nothing to pay*."

What do I do??

Am I getting £181.60 back? Am I supposed to be paying £181.60? Is the HMRC website a load of ?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

jamest said:


> Is the HMRC website a load of ?


Yes!

Did you pay the £181.60 in a cheque in January last year?

It sounds as though HMRC may be collecting the underpayment from last year through your notice of coding for (probably) 2010/11 in which case if you paid it by cheque, you should get it back.

If you didn't physically pay it then you are OK and it will probably just come off your tax code.

There isn't really enough detail to say for sure but if the website says you don't owe them then relax.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just logged in, now says the following:



> You have nothing to pay.
> 
> You have a total of £181.06 becoming due for payment. Your next payment is due on 31 Jan 2010. For details of the amount and the date of payment please select the figure of tax becoming due.


WTF?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Sounds like what i am going through. When you trade you have to pay the next years tax in advance which they set as the same as last year. If it is found to be more/less, it is refunded the following year.

I know, its a crap system, but believe me, it could be far worse.....


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I stopped trading before the last tax return.

I will give them a call tomorrow and see what is going on.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

jeez, i hope they don't do this to me!! skint as it is!!


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

they will probably just adjust your tax code in your day job.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Accidentally missed off the employment section. 

I have to pay a whopping £2.46 !!


----------

